# Not over yet



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well the birds are still working to calls. My 5 month pregnant wife connected on this bird at 20 yards. We had two good toms come in and this one offered the best shot. That makes 4 nice toms in a row for her. Makes me wonder why it is her favorite hunt :lol:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jess, tell your wife congrats on the Turkey & hello....

Also I hope everything goes well with her pregnacy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! You know, turkeys are my wifes very favorite thing to hunt as well. She's killed a bunch of em. What is it about turkeys and chicks...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe they all got a thing for TOM's  . lets ask Tak and see


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Wish I could find some here in Northern Utah, rain seems to have chased em out of all the places they were last year, any help finding some would be very appreciated!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Rich will do and thanks  

Tex if you figure it out let me know :lol: 

Tired hunter they are there.......just have to look in new places. Its amazing where you will find birds this time of year as they look for hot hens still :O•-:


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Thats not alot of help, not looking for anyones honey hole, just a ballpark area where we may find something sheesh!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool there!


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

C-mon guys, a lil'help PLEASE ??


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Mendon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS to your wife on a nice tom there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> C-mon guys, a lil'help PLEASE ??


I've got a buddy up in Cache county that's been getting into a few. He's been hiking two hours before he even sees a bird. He says they are WAY up there. He's been finding them in almost every canyon he looks in. Dust off yer walkin boots and eat a big breakfast. They're up there, you just gotta hike. -8/-


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Sound okay, IF I knew how to get access to those canyons, we scouted up there and seems like everything was posted, got any contacts to get in?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> Sound okay, IF I knew how to get access to those canyons, we scouted up there and seems like everything was posted, got any contacts to get in?


I can think of at least three different public access points in the mendon area. There are signs and everything. Do your home work. I guess I could add that we have killed three different long beards within walking distance of those places. There are lots of them up there, and still lots of toms. Hint: follow the the access signs.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

WE sure didn't see any access signs, just huge rich peoples houses and NO TRESPASSING signs everywhere.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

look harder.drive the roads up to the base of the mountain. you might need 4-wheel drive for some of them. follow the binocular signs for one of them. Go past the old therapy treatment center for another one, and look for small signs in the big houses. It really isn't that hard, I promise. have you tried googling it, or looking at maps?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Find the access entrance and hike up to the snow line its not really not that hard.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Guys, really no reason to be rude.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there congrat to your wife on that fine tuerkey


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I just told you right where to go. How is that being rude? You sound a little ungreatful to me.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Didn't mean you Captain, I was up there today, found one play I missed before, but looks like weather isn't going to cooperate for us now! I do appreciate your help!


----------

